# My Sticking Plaster



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sleep over last night, how could I resist? (Sneaky pic in the night...)










Staying close to mum... Where's Lola now? 










Snoozing now after nice walk on a very pleasant new spring day with the late afternoon soon warming us up...


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

What a beautiful girl she is! Love the last picture.She looks so sweet!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola's my lovely independent girl but Nina is just different, she needs constant love and tactility. Lola loves love too and is super snuggly but she loves her own space. Nina plays the baby girl very well!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I love her body cut and tail, the second photo shows it off so well


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

So adorable. How could anyone resist!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She's a beautiful snoozer.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love her color looks like she has highlighs i'm sure people would die to have hair that color


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> She's a beautiful snoozer.


What do think if her coat Dawn? Do you reckon we are in for any more texture? The reason I'm asking is that I always think her coat is a bit like Dudley's was in his younger photos.

 I'm kind of loving the low maintenance qualities of her coat the way it is. I do love Dudley's coat though too!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Love her color looks like she has highlighs i'm sure people would die to have hair that color


Some days she looks ginger, some days gold, some days strawberry blonde and some days dirty reddish blonde. Nearly looks different every day. Underneath is quite creamy now and it looks delicious 

Ps. I've missed you, you've been quiet. We need a Molly update!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly went for a follow up to the vets today. She got an x-ray, urinalysis and blood tests so the x-ray shows no stones so that was great news and the rest of the tests we will get back next week. 350 dollars later but at least it was good news. Guess that Royal Canin urinary S/O food is doing the job along with making her drink extra water. I lurk for the most part lately Miss you too. We are hooked on Breaking Bad so at night we spend hours watching that. Started with a friend lending us season 1 loved it so bought season 2 & 3. Started season 2 last night watched from 5pm to 10:30pm It's a strange show but once you get passed the first 3 shows of season 1 you are hooked

It's been freezing here all week -35 degrees Celcius today is our first decent day but then it's going to get cold again. Molly for some reason doesn't mind it she still loves her walks. I mind it but go for her would rather stay inside and keep warm! Glad you had fun on your trip read about it (the castle!) K take care enjoy the pics of your babies


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She is scrumptious.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> What do think if her coat Dawn? Do you reckon we are in for any more texture? The reason I'm asking is that I always think her coat is a bit like Dudley's was in his younger photos.
> 
> I'm kind of loving the low maintenance qualities of her coat the way it is. I do love Dudley's coat though too!


I was thinking how lovely her coat is, but Dudley's had more wave in it than hers at that age - in fact he had the real shaggy multi coloured look going on then
this was him around that age - 


I'm sure Nina's will thicken up and maybe get more 'fleecy', although it looks quite thick already but not in that fleecy way, will be interesting to see if she gets much curl, most on here seem to get curlier with each groom.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Molly went for a follow up to the vets today. She got an x-ray, urinalysis and blood tests so the x-ray shows no stones so that was great news and the rest of the tests we will get back next week. 350 dollars later but at least it was good news. Guess that Royal Canin urinary S/O food is doing the job along with making her drink extra water. I lurk for the most part lately Miss you too. We are hooked on Breaking Bad so at night we spend hours watching that. Started with a friend lending us season 1 loved it so bought season 2 & 3. Started season 2 last night watched from 5pm to 10:30pm It's a strange show but once you get passed the first 3 shows of season 1 you are hooked
> 
> It's been freezing here all week -35 degrees Celcius today is our first decent day but then it's going to get cold again. Molly for some reason doesn't mind it she still loves her walks. I mind it but go for her would rather stay inside and keep warm! Glad you had fun on your trip read about it (the castle!) K take care enjoy the pics of your babies


Aw that's great news!  So glad we are still crystal/stone free!

I know what you mean about box sets. We started watching The Good Wife on Netflix and have got hooked! 

Keep warm and keep posting pics of Molly please!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Dawn I love that Dudley picture he sort of had his romance eyes going on Look out maybe Ralph and Jake are sending him signals


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> I was thinking how lovely her coat is, but Dudley's had more wave in it than hers at that age - in fact he had the real shaggy multi coloured look going on then
> this was him around that age -
> 
> 
> I'm sure Nina's will thicken up and maybe get more 'fleecy', although it looks quite thick already but not in that fleecy way, will be interesting to see if she gets much curl, most on here seem to get curlier with each groom.


Gosh Dudley is just beautiful! 

I had her cut very short, wondered if when it started to come through if the texture would change or become more wavy but it's remained straight and feels soft but silky. I'm amazed at the difference between hers and Lola's. Lola's is softer to touch but in a different way, like a fluffy way. The hair on her head seems to be a bit wavier as it grows but all in all pretty straight, which I love. It's thickening up just recently, last two weeks.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Dawn I love that Dudley picture he sort of had his romance eyes going on Look out maybe Ralph and Jake are sending him signals


Actually that was when Dudley had a bit of a poorly eye! Glad Molly is doing so well now.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Gosh Dudley is just beautiful!
> 
> I had her cut very short, wondered if when it started to come through if the texture would change or become more wavy but it's remained straight and feels soft but silky. I'm amazed at the difference between hers and Lola's. Lola's is softer to touch but in a different way, like a fluffy way. The hair on her head seems to be a bit wavier as it grows but all in all pretty straight, which I love. It's thickening up just recently, last two weeks.


I think k Dudly' s coat is like a mix between your girls, was straighter but has got 'fluffier' as he has got older and it feels very soft.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The Ballerina looks stunning and snuggly cuddly 
She has a grown up tail! Dot's still has a little more unfurling to do.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> The Ballerina looks stunning and snuggly cuddly
> She has a grown up tail! Dot's still has a little more unfurling to do.


Can't imagine life without her


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

All of these photos and dogs are just stunning! 

Renee are you trying to tell us that you'd rather watch old Breaking Bad episodes than come on here and discuss anal galnds, bully sticks, *** crazed dogs and grooming issues? How bizarre! Not fair of you though to deny us photos of Molly! So glad to hear she has recovered completely, good for you making sure she got all that extra water and got better!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> All of these photos and dogs are just stunning!
> 
> Renee are you trying to tell us that you'd rather watch old Breaking Bad episodes than come on here and discuss anal galnds, bully sticks, *** crazed dogs and grooming issues? How bizarre! Not fair of you though to deny us photos of Molly! So glad to hear she has recovered completely, good for you making sure she got all that extra water and got better!


I think it's Miley Cyrus's fault all those *** crazed dogs. They see that stuff on TV and then try to imitate her it's just horrible The anal glands I already knew about. Molly has never had a problem but I read up on that a long time ago


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

LOVE that pink nose!!!!! So glad Molly is feeling better!! Wish your wallet was too!


----------

